# Side Vents vs. Center Vent



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

Would like to know how many of you prefer side vented suits and how many prefer a center vent.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

In the past I leaned towards side vents, but these days center vents seem to be more my speed, though my feelings either way aren't overly strong.


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

All my suit jackets have side vents

With sportscoats I do not mind, some are side, others centre and one ventless; however, when it comes to suits, I do mind and only want centre vent jackets.


----------



## 82-Greg (Apr 13, 2008)

Side vents are the only choice.

No vents means increase change of tearing the coat.

With a single vent, if you gain any weight, everyone will know it as the vent will form a nice vee in the back of your suit.


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Side vents -- easier to put your hands in your pockets and lies better when sitting down.

AD


----------



## phillyesq (Dec 9, 2008)

I have a growing preference for side vents, but a lot depends on the item. For a classic navy blazer with gold buttons, I prefer the center vent. For something different, I purchased a navy blazer with pewter buttons and side vents. I like both styles of blazer, so the vent question for me really varies on the item.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Do not like side vents and will only own center vent coats. I cannot pull the look off...and, for full disclosure, I own two no vent jackets too. Go figure.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Most of the suits I own are single but I'm not done...:icon_smile_big:. I prefer side and will continue to aquire. Side note: There must be a vent on my suits...MUST!


----------



## mco543 (Oct 20, 2008)

I strongly prefer side vents and if a coat has a center vent i'll have it closed.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I prefer the hook vent.

No butt-flap for me, thank you.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

Preferentially, side vents. That said, I have every style but single button or unvented (will be my first commissioned suit style).


----------



## Pirendeus (Jul 17, 2009)

Definitely prefer a center vent. It may be more messy than a center vent, but, to my eye, it just looks classier.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Unnecessary*

Vents are just not necessary, unless you are in the habit of putting your hands in your trouser pockets. When that is done with a center vent, a gap occurs. When that is done with a side vent, a gap occurs. What's the difference?

Side vents allow the rear flap to, well, flap when walking, bending, or if there is a stiff breeze. Looks mighty sloppy in any case, and when you are standing still in a calm, they pretty much all gap at least some. When sitting, a SB coat is opened, so the vents really aren't needed then, and I've never needed them when sitting in a buttoned up DB, either.

Whether side or center, weight gain enough to make either gap means the rest of the coat will be too tight to button, I should think. Unvented looks classy always, even with your hand in your pocket. Think Fred Astaire. Oh, and Gene Kelly, too:icon_smile_big:

Be sure to stick around for the three costume changes, including the strollers worn during their waltz - _with each other!_


----------



## Tensomoko (Jul 21, 2009)

I actually really prefer side vents. But then again I am a pocket reacher and an occasional putting hands in pocketer and I like knowing for sure I am not sitting on my coat.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Unvented looks classy always, even with your hand in your pocket. Think Fred Astaire. Oh, and Gene Kelly, too


They had the luxury of being filmed from the front when they put their hands in their pockets. Those unvented jackets only look classy in old movies when they're not wrinkled from sitting down.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Blueboy1938 said:


> Unvented looks classy always, even with your hand in your pocket. Think Fred Astaire. Oh, and Gene Kelly, too:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Be sure to stick around for the three costume changes, including the strollers worn during their waltz - _with each other!_


Ventless jackets look better in a heavier fabric than in a lighter fabric. I find that a vent or two really helps the jacket to drape better when in a lighter weight fabric. People in the old movies wore much heavier suits than people do today. The jacket also gets less wrinkled when sitting with a vent or two present.


----------



## ClassicStyle (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, side vents are beating out center vent by a huge margin. 

Wonder what Andy's preference is.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

I prefer side vents. I have a three piece with a center, I like it too. No vents only for dinner jackets.


----------



## LilacCords (Apr 28, 2009)

Side vents on everything...Can't stand one or none.


----------



## rorty (Sep 9, 2008)

When bending over, the man suited with side vents appears to be like a cabinet . . . with his a** coming out like a drawer. Trad center vent for me.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

I have side vents on most of my suits and odd jackets.
I really like my ventless evening suit and keep meaning to order a ventless lounge suit-probably Db.
I only have centre vents on a couple of hacking jackets and they are quite deep (12"). I can't stand short single vents on anything!
I really like a single inverted pleat but only have it on one suit as not many M2M makers offer it and I can not afford bespoke.

*W_B*


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Some cutters think that single centre vents on a SB lounge coat is the more classical configuration, and side vents likewise for DB reefers. Some make outrageous claims to the superior this-that-and-otherness of the side vent, or whatever their personal subjective judgment says. Objectively, dual vents run cooller, ventless looks cleaner and dressier. Choose whatever makes you happy, and not what someone on the internet tells you.


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*All of my newer suits, both sb and db, are ....*

side vented. I still wear some center vents. Which you choose is really dpendent on your shape. Pear shaped men would not look good in side vents. Slim men can wear side vents well. No vent, I only wear in a tuxedo. The no-vent jacket does wrinkle appreciably more than a vented jacket. I never put my hands in my pockets so that issue doesn't bother me.


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

On a well cut coat it should not matter if a lounge coat has centre, side or no vents. All configurations should be wearable on all body types. If not the coat is poorly cut, and the cut, rather than the vents are to blame.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

I used to be quite dogmatic about getting side vents but not any more.

Single-breasted suits, especially smarter ones, I still want side vents (or no vents, but I prefer double-vented). 

Odd jackets, I'm fairly agnostic and a centre vent is not an automatic dealbreaker, though I lean towards side vents. DBs, either side or unvented is fine by me.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Anyone here tried a DB with centre vent?
I am tempted to get a 3x3 with a deep centre vent.

*W_B*


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

*Silhouette*

Is it possible to make a ventless jacket with an hourglass shape?

*W_B*


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*My Preferences*

For morning coats, overcoats and topcoats, single vent only.

For tailcoats, ventless if the tail area is entirely in the rear only. If the tail area goes to the sides by any amount in addition to being entirely in the rear, the single vent only for tailcoats.

Dinner jackets, ventless only.

For all other coats, side vents only.

All of that being said I voted side vents.


----------



## Cottonshirt (Mar 15, 2009)

DB coats have side vents, SB coats have centre vents. The only exception (for me) is a DJ which is ventless.

Except... I thought a sack suit has, by definition, no vents. Maybe someone will correct me on this.


----------



## From Vancouver (May 24, 2009)

Sator said:


> ...Choose whatever makes you happy, and not what someone on the internet tells you.





Sator said:


> On a well cut coat it should not matter if a lounge coat has centre, side or no vents. All configurations should be wearable on all body types. If not the coat is poorly cut, and the cut, rather than the vents are to blame.


I concur.

On my lounge coats I prefer side vents as they cover my _derriere_ better than single vents. The three flaps of fabric - the two coat fronts and the rear - lend an air of elegance as they move about. I have no interest in the ventless look.

My overcoats have a centre vent.

The thought of a centre vent overcoat on a centre vent lounge coat makes me shudder.


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Cottonshirt said:


> DB coats have side vents, SB coats have centre vents. The only exception (for me) is a DJ which is ventless.
> 
> Except... I thought a sack suit has, by definition, no vents. Maybe someone will correct me on this.


I thought the classic 2/3 sack had a centre "hook" vent?

*W_B*


----------



## whistle_blower71 (May 26, 2006)

Audi S5 TC said:


> For morning coats, overcoats and topcoats, single vent only.
> 
> For tailcoats, ventless if the tail area is entirely in the rear only. If the tail area goes to the sides by any amount in addition to being entirely in the rear, the single vent only for tailcoats.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a ventless tailcoat-please tell us more...

*W_B*


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

whistle_blower71 said:


> I have never seen a ventless tailcoat-please tell us more...
> 
> *W_B*


Basically, when you buy bespoke, the sky is the limit as to what you can have.


----------



## kirbya (Nov 10, 2004)

My first bespoke suit had no vent at all; however, a few of my newer jackets have side vents and I am beginning to prefer them. They just seem more natural.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a preference for side vents, but it's a weak preference. If I see a jacket or suit I otherwise like and it has a center vent, it's not a show-stopper in terms of making the purchase. The only ventless jackets I have are my dinner jackets. I normally prefer having a vent of either kind to having no vent at all.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

I get side vents on all MTM jackets, and almost all of my OTR purchases since I became an AAAC member also have side vents. I definitely think side vents compliment my physique more than the other styles.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I prefer side vents on all lounge coats, except for a dinner jacket. I find them the most attractive and most practical. I can't find any advantage of having a single vent except for equestrian pursuits. I just don't like it when a centre vent opens up. However, I can understand why people wouldn't like side vents, whether it be that two vents can look sloppier or they just don't like having a "butt flap."


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*vents*

A few years ago you couldn't find a side vent suit, only center vent. Side vents will go out of style again as they always do. Center vent will never be out of style.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

dks202 said:


> A few years ago you couldn't find a side vent suit, only center vent. Side vents will go out of style again as they always do. Center vent will never be out of style.


Side vents will never be out of style either. They just happen to be the in-thing right now. Side vents are more formal than a centre vent and more practical. Flat front trousers are also popular currently, but like side vents they will always be classic.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*style*

Pleats, vents, gorge, tie width, two button, three button, etc changes every few years. Depends on the times...


----------



## sltimmer (Feb 4, 2009)

I prefer side vents in both my sport coats as well as my suits. I do own some center vents and like them fine, my preferance is just for side vents. I do have one suit without a vent, but I purchased it before I found AAAC and now I don't care for it too much, but it is a perfectly good suit and I continue to wear it.


----------



## Mercrutio (Apr 1, 2009)

My sense--completely uninformed by history--is that the side vent is more youthful and the "in" thing right now, while the center vent is the default rule or "norm." I like them both, and think that their importance is super subservient to fit, in that if a jacket fits well, the vent will be mere accent, whereas if it fits poorly, the vent will be exaggerated.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Mercrutio said:


> My sense--completely uninformed by history--is that the side vent is more youthful and the "in" thing right now, while the center vent is the default rule or "norm."


Uninformed indeed.:icon_smile_wink: Both have ample histories. The center vent is only the "default" or "norm" because it is cheaper to make, which tends to drive ready-to-wear stylings. The side vent is strongly associated with English bespoke, and I don't think any of us would call Savile Row "youthful." High gorges are whims of fashion; side vents are classic.

All that aside, side vents are simply the most reasonable solution to the problem of hands in pockets. Center is unattractive and unvented impractical.


----------



## Salieri (Jun 18, 2009)

In any circumstance where it can be made to work, I absolutely prefer no vents.



Audi S5 TC said:


> For tailcoats, ventless if the tail area is entirely in the rear only. If the tail area goes to the sides by any amount in addition to being entirely in the rear, the single vent only for tailcoats.


This is news to me. Have you got any images of a ventless tailcoat? I accept what you said about the sky being the limit as to what you can have, but with that being so you wouldn't also recommend triple vents just because you could. There must be some reason or precedent for your having recommended it.


----------



## Mercrutio (Apr 1, 2009)

*Exactly the follow up post I hoped for*



amplifiedheat said:


> Uninformed indeed.:icon_smile_wink: Both have ample histories. The center vent is only the "default" or "norm" because it is cheaper to make, which tends to drive ready-to-wear stylings. The side vent is strongly associated with English bespoke, and I don't think any of us would call Savile Row "youthful." High gorges are whims of fashion; side vents are classic.
> 
> All that aside, side vents are simply the most reasonable solution to the problem of hands in pockets. Center is unattractive and unvented impractical.


I knew someone in the forum would come through with background. Thanks, Amplifiedheat.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> All that aside, side vents are simply the most reasonable solution to the problem of hands in pockets. Center is unattractive and unvented impractical.


I wonder whether true "side vents" have been tried: jacket seams as on a single-vent, but then put vents on both side seams instead of the back one. Wouldn't this simplify construction and really optimize access to trouser pockets, while gaining some of the clean drape associated with no vent?

There must be reasons why this isn't done, but not being a tailor I can't think of what they would be. (Or maybe it is done all the time but I'm just not aware of it?)

EDIT: There could be a tendency for the vents to hang slightly open and cause a feminine, skirtlike silhouette as seen from the front, so that's one strike against the idea.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Most all my suits are side vents, but I have a few center vents.

Side vent suits just hang better and look sharper on me as well as being more comfortable. I used to own several no-vents back in the 90's, and they are truly awful. Unvented crumples and looks awful after a few hours, it's harder to access pants pockets, and the shape is static. IMHO, unvented suits were made to save a buck during mass manufacture, and nothing else.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

All these complaints about non-vented jackets producing wrinkles surprises me. I thought most everyone here believed wrinkles add character...

Double breasted suits don't look right with vents or ticket pockets.



Pirendeus said:


> Definitely prefer a center vent. It may be more messy than a center vent, but, to my eye, it just looks classier.






Matt S said:


> Side vents will never be out of style either. They just happen to be the in-thing right now. Side vents are more formal than a centre vent and more practical. Flat front trousers are also popular currently, but like side vents they will always be classic.


+1


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Audi S5 TC said:


> Basically, when you buy bespoke, the sky is the limit as to what you can have.


True, you can bespeak a purple ventless dress coat or morning coat (these being both examples of tailcoats) with pink polka dots - if you really must. For that is the category of oddity that a tailcoat without a centre vent and inverted pleats in the back would belong in.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Jovan said:


> All these complaints about non-vented jackets producing wrinkles surprises me. I thought most everyone here believed wrinkles add character...


Wrinkles in the right places. Once the entire man is a wrinkle, he's a wreck.

Put too much fluting and adornment on something and it becomes baroque or even Rococo, and quickly distastefully flamboyant. Put too much wrinkling on anything and it quickly becomes natty, used, abused, and distasteful. A little crinkling at the right edges adds character.


----------



## russbheez (Jul 17, 2009)

love extended side vents, but not oppose to center vents. I seem to have more classic fabric sport coats with center vents.

https://www.russbheez.com


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Preu Pummel said:


> Wrinkles in the right places. Once the entire man is a wrinkle, he's a wreck.
> 
> Put too much fluting and adornment on something and it becomes baroque or even Rococo, and quickly distastefully flamboyant. Put too much wrinkling on anything and it quickly becomes natty, used, abused, and distasteful. A little crinkling at the right edges adds character.


Fair enough. In defence of non-vented jackets, they don't wrinkle too much if you unfasten them when sitting.

I do, however, agree with another poster that it should probably be reserved for the heavier fabrics Cary Grant, Fred Astaire, etc. wore back then. The non-vented double breasted I have doesn't wrinkle horribly in back, but it's also heavier than most off the rack suits are now.


----------



## Guy Redux (Apr 3, 2009)

Prefer side and no vent... unless riding a horse, which I gave up when commuter rail started offering WiFi.


----------

